
Gang of Wikipedia editors who earn money by creating and editing Wikipedia pages - dsr12
https://twitter.com/Soumyadipta/status/1235098631738281984
======
bythckr
How is stackoverflow different? This is the same shit.

I just look at wikipedia as a reference point, but verify the facts from
reliable source.

